# Living in Puebla?



## lavida (Sep 10, 2017)

Hola,

My husband and I have lived in San Miguel for eight years; the vast changes in this city over the years have prompted us to consider selling our home and finding a different kind of life in Mexico. San Miguel has become shockingly expensive, overcrowded with tourists and traffic for its small size, and bursting at the seams with expats. 

We're considering a few places to explore: Puebla, Morelia, Aguascalientes, for starters. We love visiting Mexico City but are doubtful about settling there. I miss being near water but doubt that we could survive the relentless heat and humidity; we do like the higher, cooler altitudes.

We are older and retired but healthy and active. Anyone out there who's living in or knows about life in these places? We'd appreciate any suggestions. 

Mil gracias, 

Lavida


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

My husband and I moved from CA to San Miguel in 2004. Changes were rapid and your description of them means they escalated even more between the time we left in 2008 and the present.

Since you mentioned "too many expats" you probably wouldn't consider the Lake Chapala area, which has plenty of them. However, they rarely have the same attitude problem I found in SMA. Much more mellow, and the mild weather and huge lake are real pluses, at least for me.

My discomfort with the expats in SMA pertained to a certain snobbishness along with too many ladies (and men) coming there from the states to "find themselves" as self-described artists, writers and such. In fact, they didn't even have an art association and the famous art school was a memory from bygone years. 
Hope you find what you're looking for. Buen Suerte.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't lived in any of those cities but I've spent quite a bit of time in both Morelia and Puebla. Morelia was one of our 3 finalists on where to live (along with Guanajuato and Xalapa) and Puebla was right close to making the list. Aguascalientes I have never visited so I can't comment but I sure do want to go make a visit.

I think Morelia would be a great place to live and even though we decided on Guanajuato back at that time, I think I would be very happy living there.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

lavida said:


> Hola,
> 
> My husband and I have lived in San Miguel for eight years; the vast changes in this city over the years have prompted us to consider selling our home and finding a different kind of life in Mexico. San Miguel has become shockingly expensive, overcrowded with tourists and traffic for its small size, and bursting at the seams with expats.
> 
> ...


I think you are looking for a Pueblo Magico but somewhat of a city?... Magic seems to something that SMA seems to be loosing, swallowed up by the "bubble" brought by expats. 

Around Morelia is Patzcuaro, and some other towns.

There was a recent thread about San Cristobal de las Casas, I think it is where SMA was about 30 years ago. I'm just guessing, since I have not been there, just speaking in terms of population and isolation.


----------

